# Question for turbo?



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

I've got a 200sx and I was just wondering how much tunning and inspecting of the turbo I would be gettin into if I had gone with the sr20det. With a upgraded turbo t3/t4. I just don't want to spend a couple of hundreds of dollars if I had gone with a DET. And another question is it difficult to line all the lines up but after I do put it in I would go get a tune up for it. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

Uh.... I don't even know what you're asking...


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I think he is either drunk or ESL.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Would you please re-write.. And what I could understand what you was trying to say you should







first


----------



## racerdx (Feb 4, 2003)

???

is he askin about the costs of converting/tuning an sr20de to sr20deT vs. just buying a stock det?? thats my guess.....


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, from what i've been reading and what I have learned and what I want to do.. Go with the Aviner Motor. it's a nice Ballbearing T-25 Turbo Motor. It's newer then the other motors that you can swap with. So I hope that help but Search the Forums and you will learn more from people that Have done swap or gotten swaps done to their cars.
Check out the www.SR20DEForum.com if you already not on it..
Good luck and If you do go turbo share the pictures.
If you worry about spending a couple of hundred dollars or certain things then a Trubo project isn't for you.
Good luck


----------

